# Evacuate



## HermitHog (Sep 20, 2015)

(Not sure where to post this) If the Fort McMurray for was to spread to my town, how and what should I pack for my hedgie if my family needed to leave?


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

Food, a bottle of the water you normally use (tap water changes flavor so a bottle of your tap water if that's what you give him), a heat source, his travel carrier, a travel cage if you can, extra fleece (or whatever bedding you use, but fleece is probably easier to pack), a wheel if you have the room. I'm sure there may be other things I'm forgetting, but those are the basic things.


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

Hey wishing you all the best! What city are you in? Im im Calgary and am have not stopped following the updates o this disaster. The last few weeks have been a nightmare for our province but we Albertans are strong, proud and supportive people and we've got your back! My.prayers go out to you in hopes that you wont have to evacuate


----------

